# dcc in blue box engines



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone possibly know how to put directional light into a a athearn blue box that has Dcc?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm guessing Sean / NIMT would.

probably good to find out the model number and brand of the dcc decoder too


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep it's fairly easy to do. I have and sell all the LED's to do it.
There are several different options.
Tell me the model and I might be able to give you some better Ideas.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok thanks sean! I hav a few engines 2 gp9 a sw7 a sw1500 gp38-2 and a u30c


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have the original lenses and Number boards?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Sean, I also have a GP38-2 and will be doing the same for it as the OP, would you be able to help guide me as well with adding the DCC and lights for it also? also you wouldn't happen to sell the number boards for the gp38-2 would you?


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes except for the rear light and number boards for the gp38-2


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Converting a blue box is one of the easiest installs if you get the kit designed for it. (which Sean sells) The kit more or less just snaps on with a little soldering where the LED's attach to the decoder wires.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok yea converting blue box engines is easy I jus need to find out how to do directional lighting


----------

